# Pork tenderloin on the grill?



## RiVerRaT (Dec 14, 2007)

Want to do one for the wife tomorrow afternoon. I have a gas grill.:banghead sure miss my charcoal. I'm thinking about doing a rub andstarting it in a iron skillet to sear in the juices.Am I on the right track here?? Maybe then slow cooking it on the grill with a little hickory smoke. Any suggestions?



:letsdrink


----------



## Lil' Scout (Oct 1, 2007)

Grilled tenderloin is one of my favorites. I like to wrap them with pancetta (bacon'll do) and shoot them full of merlotwith a syringe. :hungry


----------



## JohniusMaximus (Apr 30, 2008)

Personally I wouldn't sear in a pan. I saw something recently that searing doesn't do much to help seal in juices. In fact the heat actually damages the cells more and more liquid escapes than if it were left un-seared.

I'd just stick to slow cooking on the grill with indirect heat.


----------



## phil c (Jan 19, 2008)

I like to soak em in apple juice overnight then cook long and slow with indirect heat and add a little smoke from plum or cherry. Hickory is just a little strong for a tenderloin. go to direct heat for just long enough to put some crispyness on the outside just before you tske it off! 

Heres to good eatin!


----------



## jaredtyler05 (Oct 28, 2008)

I usually soak mine in a ziplock bag with pepper sauce for and hour or so. The outside of the meat will start to turn a little pale. The only thing i put on it after that is Butt Rub which can be found at Apple Market on Scenic Hwy in P'cola. I have a Green Egg that i cook it on for about 30 minutes at about 400 degrees. I know it doesn't sound very good with the pepper sauce and all but trust me it is. Everyone that has had it loves it. The Green Egg adds great flavor too. I haven't tried it on a gas grill though.


----------



## bigfish (Oct 1, 2007)

.25 cup sesame oil, 3 tbsp orange marmalade, chilpotle & adobo to taste

Whirr in food processor, marinate tenderloin (an hour will do, overnight is best)

Cook medium rare over hot fire;, slice into medallions, sprinkle with toasted sesame seeds.


----------



## Capt. Read Nichols (Jul 27, 2008)

theway you can get it most moist and tender you can inject it with a creole injection wrap it in bacon sprinkle tony on it wrap it inseran(cling wrap) two layers then rap it in two layers of aluminum foil cook at 300 for one hour to abouthour and fifteen for a smaller loin!!! best on the green egg though!!!


----------

